# Warum ist das CGI von Marvels She-Hulk so schlecht? Regisseurin reagiert



## AndreLinken (13. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warum ist das CGI von Marvels She-Hulk so schlecht? Regisseurin reagiert* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Warum ist das CGI von Marvels She-Hulk so schlecht? Regisseurin reagiert*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (13. Juli 2022)

Fazit:
Aneinanderreihung antwortloser Worthülsen mit zwei großen Portionen Geschwurbel oben drauf von der Regisseurin - mir schwant übles.
Frage mich, ab wann die übliche Kritik wie bei Ghostbusters als Sexismus gewertet wird.
Deswegen schon im vorraus, damit sich der Vorwurf lohnt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Juli 2022)

Die Aussage der Regisseurin macht Null Sinn.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juli 2022)

Interessantes dazu:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6KUmGwjWPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


4:29


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2022)

Wird vermutlich auch damit zusammenhängen:









						Mega-Shitstorm gegen Marvel: Das steckt hinter dem gewaltigen Problem – das eine ganze Branche betrifft
					

Mit „Thor 4“ in den Kinos wird auch mal wieder über die Qualität von Computereffekten bei Marvel diskutiert. Ein riesiger Shitstorm gegen den Konzern hat aber nichts mit deren Qualität zu tun. Er komm




					www.filmstarts.de


----------



## golani79 (13. Juli 2022)

Hab den Trailer die Tage auf Disney+ gesehen - fand die Qualität eigentlich völlig in Ordnung.
Ab und zu Mal ein Shot, der nicht so gut ist, aber das hat man eigentlich eh in allen Produktionen, die CGI verwenden.

Schlechtes / billig wirkendes CGI ist halt oft auch die Folge von Zeit/Budget/Kosten .. wenn einer dieser Punkte zurückgedreht wird, leidet die Qualität.

Und bei Marvel hab ich schon schlechtere Sachen gesehen auch, als She-Hulk.


----------



## Wamboland (13. Juli 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Interessantes dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut das wollte ich auch verlinken. 

Da wird gut gezeigt und erklärt warum das CGI so seltsam wirkt.

 Indirekt geht sie ja auch darauf ein - She-Hulk ist eben zu menschlich und triggert dadurch den Uncanny Valley Effekt deutlich leichter.


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (14. Juli 2022)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Gut das wollte ich auch verlinken.
> 
> Da wird gut gezeigt und erklärt warum das CGI so seltsam wirkt.
> 
> Indirekt geht sie ja auch darauf ein - She-Hulk ist eben zu menschlich und triggert dadurch den Uncanny Valley Effekt deutlich leichter.


Danke. Die Corridor Crew hat da wirklich schön aufgeklärt und vor allem klargestellt. Denn eigentlich ist das CGI durchaus richtig gut, nur geht gerade bei weiblichen Gesichtern viel der "Textur" im Gesicht verloren, wenn das Ding durch Videokompression des Todes zur Unkenntlichkeit abgeflacht wird.


----------



## EvilReFlex (14. Juli 2022)

Mir ist das CGI herzlich egal... da haben die neuen Sachen bei Disney ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## 80sGamer (15. Juli 2022)

Ich komm aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus.
Ich setz noch einen drauf. Wie wäre es mit der Anti-Genderlock-Serie "She-Man"?
In Zeiten von LGBTDSDSSRTLAD+- sicher ein Quotengarant.^^


----------



## Phone (15. Juli 2022)

Endgame war CGI technisch  Disneys Spitze im Bereich Mavel.
Das hat nichts mit igrendeiner Einbildung oder Bekanntheit von Figuren zutun sonder einfach weil das CGI scheiße ist... PUNKT
Dieses Problem scheint ganz Disney zu betreffen wenn man sich die Jurassic Filme oder star wars Serien anschaut
Günstig Günstug Günstig weil kommt ja ins Abo...


----------



## xaan (16. Juli 2022)

80sGamer schrieb:


> Ich komm aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus.
> Ich setz noch einen drauf. Wie wäre es mit der Anti-Genderlock-Serie "She-Man"?
> In Zeiten von LGBTDSDSSRTLAD+- sicher ein Quotengarant.^^


Ich habe keine Ahnung was ein "Anti-Genderlock" sein soll. Eine weibliche Auskopplung von He-Man gibt bereits seit 1985 und wurde vor ein paar Jahren rebooted. Das Reboot hat es inzwischen auf 5 Staffeln gebracht und das ist erfolgreicher als vieles Andere was Netflix so raushaut.









						She-Ra – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						She-Ra und die Rebellen-Prinzessinnen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## MarcHammel (16. Juli 2022)

80sGamer schrieb:


> Ich komm aus dem Lachen nicht mehr raus.
> Ich setz noch einen drauf. Wie wäre es mit der Anti-Genderlock-Serie "She-Man"?
> In Zeiten von LGBTDSDSSRTLAD+- sicher ein Quotengarant.^^


Was will uns der Autor damit sagen?


----------



## DoctorWu-1701 (17. Juli 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Endgame war CGI technisch  Disneys Spitze im Bereich Mavel.
> Das hat nichts mit igrendeiner Einbildung oder Bekanntheit von Figuren zutun sonder einfach weil das CGI scheiße ist... PUNKT
> Dieses Problem scheint ganz Disney zu betreffen wenn man sich die Jurassic Filme oder star wars Serien anschaut
> Günstig Günstug Günstig weil kommt ja ins Abo...



Das sollte mal jemand Universal sagen, das der DinoPark gar nicht von denen ist...

Auch wenn Du grundsätzlich Recht hast!


----------



## Wamboland (17. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Was will uns der Autor damit sagen?


Das er She-Ra nicht kennt?


----------



## Phone (17. Juli 2022)

DoctorWu-1701 schrieb:


> Das sollte mal jemand Universal sagen, das der DinoPark gar nicht von denen ist...
> 
> Auch wenn Du grundsätzlich Recht hast!


Ja kein Plan warum ich Jurassic zu Disney gezählt habe...


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (17. Juli 2022)

Alles bei Disney sieht, mit Ausnahme von The Mandolorian, bescheiden aus. Dabei wäre CGI umso wichtiger. Und wenn man eine emotionale Serie macht, ist das eh nichts für mich. Die Szenen hat Disney auch schlecht drauf, wie man schon bei Obi Wan Kenobi gesehen hat.


----------



## PhalasSP (18. Juli 2022)

DarkVoice1984 schrieb:


> Alles bei Disney sieht, mit Ausnahme von The Mandolorian, bescheiden aus. Dabei wäre CGI umso wichtiger. Und wenn man eine emotionale Serie macht, ist das eh nichts für mich. Die Szenen hat Disney auch schlecht drauf, wie man schon bei Obi Wan Kenobi gesehen hat.


Welche tollen Effekte bietet denn Mandalorian?
Ein Typ in billiger Rüstung läuft zu 90% an 0815 Sets rum und das noch zusammen mit kleinen grünen Freund, der auch mehr recht als echt aussieht.
Von viel Geld in Kulissen und CGI Effekte ist da wohl eher nicht die Rede…


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Juli 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Welche tollen Effekte bietet denn Mandalorian?
> Ein Typ in billiger Rüstung läuft zu 90% an 0815 Sets rum und das noch zusammen mit kleinen grünen Freund, der auch mehr recht als echt aussieht.
> Von viel Geld in Kulissen und CGI Effekte ist da wohl eher nicht die Rede…


Beskar dürfte alles andere als ne "billige" Rüstung zu sein


----------



## Carlo Siebenhuener (18. Juli 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Endgame war CGI technisch  Disneys Spitze im Bereich Mavel.
> Das hat nichts mit igrendeiner Einbildung oder Bekanntheit von Figuren zutun sonder einfach weil das CGI scheiße ist... PUNKT
> Dieses Problem scheint ganz Disney zu betreffen wenn man sich die Jurassic Filme oder star wars Serien anschaut
> Günstig Günstug Günstig weil kommt ja ins Abo...


Schau dir bitte vorher noch mal For all Mankind an oder auch Stranger Things, bevor du die "Abo = billig" Karte ziehst.
Das hat nix mit dem Abo zu tun, sondern eher mit der Produktion an sich, wenn am CGI gespart wird.
Billig gemachte Serien und Filme gabs schließlich auch schon vor den Abos und ja: auch bei den großen Produktionsfirmen. ^^

Und wie schon im Corridor Crew Vid angedeutet, ist das CGI in She-Hulk definitiv nicht "scheiße".
Weibliche CGI-Charaktere haben eben eigene Herausforderungen, durch sanftere Gesichtszüge, die schneller zum Uncanny Valley führen. Durch eine starke Komprimierung durch Videocodecs gehen subtile Merkmale im Gesicht viel schneller verloren, was den Effekt verstärkt.


----------



## Phone (19. Juli 2022)

Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Schau dir bitte vorher noch mal For all Mankind an oder auch Stranger Things, bevor du die "Abo = billig" Karte ziehst.
> Das hat nix mit dem Abo zu tun, sondern eher mit der Produktion an sich, wenn am CGI gespart wird.
> Billig gemachte Serien und Filme gabs schließlich auch schon vor den Abos und ja: auch bei den großen Produktionsfirmen. ^^
> 
> ...


Hier geht's aber um Disney und nicht um Netflix... Und sind wir wirklich ehrlich, das CGI bei Stanger Things ist nicht überragend besonders die Monster stechen einfach so stark hervor wie benutzbare Objekte in Games...ist aber ok weil hier nen anderes Budget als Disney es zur Verfügung stellz / Zellen könnte oder die Macher von Jurassic xyz. 

Die 10 Ringe war schon für mich so "puh wirkt billig".. Bei Mando waren es diese Flug Mopeds und deren Schatten sowie Raumschiffe die teils echt schlecht aussahen und dies so schlecht das ich es mir gemerkt habe xD. 
Das ganze zieht sich durch die star war Serien und neuen Marvel Filme von Disney. 
Auch bei Dr Strange habe ich das Gefühl dass es schlechter aussieht als Teil 1.

Ich denke einfach das es ein allgemeines Problem ist, wenn es in einem Spiel oder Film einen Peak gibt der einen neuen Standard setzt MÜSSEN sich andere daran messen... Wenn sie es nicht schaffen ist es halt schlechter... Fertig


----------



## Wamboland (23. Juli 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Hier geht's aber um Disney und nicht um Netflix... Und sind wir wirklich ehrlich, das CGI bei Stanger Things ist nicht überragend besonders die Monster stechen einfach so stark hervor wie benutzbare Objekte in Games...ist aber ok weil hier nen anderes Budget als Disney es zur Verfügung stellz / Zellen könnte oder die Macher von Jurassic xyz.
> 
> Die 10 Ringe war schon für mich so "puh wirkt billig".. Bei Mando waren es diese Flug Mopeds und deren Schatten sowie Raumschiffe die teils echt schlecht aussahen und dies so schlecht das ich es mir gemerkt habe xD.
> Das ganze zieht sich durch die star war Serien und neuen Marvel Filme von Disney.
> ...


Ganz im Ernst. Das CGI war das geringste Problem bei den Disney Produktionen für mich. Gute Drehbuchautoren und Skipte sind für mich das Problem.

Auch wenn ich dir zustimme das Shang-Chi teilweise nicht gut aussieht - bzw. es sieht eben nach CGI aus.

Der Kampf im Bus schaut schon gut aus und beim Finale schaut das schon toll aus, gerade das Wasser, aber es sieht eben nicht "echt" aus - das liegt aber glaube ich auch daran WAS dargestellt wird.

Dr. Strange 2 schaut z.B. echt gut aus - zumindest ist mir da nichts extrem negativ im Kopf geblieben.


Carlo Siebenhuener schrieb:


> Schau dir bitte vorher noch mal For all Mankind an oder auch Stranger Things, bevor du die "Abo = billig" Karte ziehst.
> Das hat nix mit dem Abo zu tun, sondern eher mit der Produktion an sich, wenn am CGI gespart wird.
> Billig gemachte Serien und Filme gabs schließlich auch schon vor den Abos und ja: auch bei den großen Produktionsfirmen. ^^



Also vor For all Mankind würde ich aber Foundation nennen ^^ 
Stranger Things müsste ich mal Staffel 3 anfangen glaub ich ...


----------

